# Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?



## WerRock (14. August 2011)

*Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*

Huhu

ich wollte euch mal fragen ob eine Ausweiskopie ausreicht für ein Rotes bändchen?

Bin bei solchen sachen eher ein tollpatsch und hab mein Ausweis schon letztes Jahr da verloren........


MfG


----------



## michae1971 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*

Glaub ich kaum das die das akzeptieren.


----------



## wuschi (15. August 2011)

*AW: Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*

sollange es keine ofiziel bestätigte kopie davon ist sprich mit ofizielem stempel der gemeinde(wenn du sie zb verloren hast oder so) wirste mit einer einfachen kopie net weit kommen 
denn du könntest die kopie ja mit photoshop verändert haben (dass 18 draufsteht obwohl du erst 16 bist die wissen das ja net)


----------



## ChaoZ (15. August 2011)

Ich bin 14 was man mir auch ansieht, 1.82m groß. Muss ich trotzdem meinen Ausweis mitnehmen um das 12er Bändchen zu bekommen?


----------



## michae1971 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*

gamescom | Für Alle | Altersbändchen


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (15. August 2011)

*AW: Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*

Du musst dich sowiso zu jeder Zeit ausweisen können also nimm deinen Ausweis doch gleich ganz mit ohne Kopie oder der gleichen. 
Einfach eine Geldbörse zum umhängen oder umschnallen mitnehmen da dann das wenige Hab und Gut rein und verdich. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen EDDIE


----------



## wuschi (15. August 2011)

*AW: Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*

was ich immer mache wenn ich wo geh wo ich sie verlieren könnte ist ich tu sie mir in den schuh unter die solleO.o klingt komisch ist aber eine recht sichere stelle sofern du keine schlaber schuhe an hast


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. August 2011)

*AW: Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich bin 14 was man mir auch ansieht, 1.82m groß. Muss ich trotzdem meinen Ausweis mitnehmen um das 12er Bändchen zu bekommen?


 
Ja, für ein Bändchen (egal welches) brauchst du einen Ausweis. Aber wenn du 14 bist ist das nicht so dramatisch, denn die USK 12 Stände werden ja nicht (wirklich) kontrolliert. Vorletztes Jahr habe ich auch meinen Ausweis vergessen (da war ich 14), aber ich hatte keinen Nachteil. Beispiel Blur Stand:

(Ich will Spiel antesten)
Typ vom Stand: Bist du über 12?
Ich: Ja.
Typ vom Stand: OK


So ganz nebenbei wurde ich da erster, obwohl ich gegen jede Wand gedonnert bin


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. August 2011)

*AW: Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich bin 14 was man mir auch ansieht, 1.82m groß. Muss ich trotzdem meinen Ausweis mitnehmen um das 12er Bändchen zu bekommen?


 
Letztes Jahr habe ich es mitbekommen, dass bei USK 16 und USK 18-Bändchen kontrolliert wird, bei USK 12 und USK 6 war es nach dem Ermessen der Austeiler!


----------



## WerRock (15. August 2011)

*AW: Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*

Hey leute,

ich habe den Support der Koeln Messe angeschrieben und gefragt ob eine Ausweiskopie ausreicht.

Hab grad folgende E-Mail bekommen : 



> Hallo lieber gamescom Freund,
> vielen Dank für deine Anfrage.
> 
> Hiermit  bestätigen wir dir, dass du dich auch mit einer Ausweiskopie auf der  Messe ausweisen kannst. Bitte beachte allerdings, dass die Kopie und  das Lichtbild leserlich sein muss.
> ...



Danke an eure antworten, damit wurde ja alles gesagt. 

MfG


----------



## jensi251 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*

Leute, wenn wir schon beim Alter sind.
Gibt es für einen 15 3/4 Jährigen etwas interessantes dort zu sehen? Ist doch total dumm wenn ich da mit einem grünen Bändchen rumlaufen müsste. Ich kann ja auch nichts dafür das ich danach Geburtstag habe.

Also würde es sich für mich lohnen dahinzugehen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. August 2011)

*AW: Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*

Auch mit einem grünen Bändchen gibt es da viel zu sehen!
Der Vorteil da ist, dass man nicht anstehen muss!


----------



## püschi (16. August 2011)

*AW: Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*

Als ich 15 war hab ich bei der Alterskontrolle ein blaues Bändchen bekommen. 

Hab mich natürlich nicht beschwert


----------



## jensi251 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*

Ich werde dann lieber doch nicht gehen.
Ist mir zu riskant nachher nur ein grünes zu bekommen.
Und Lego Harry Potter ab 12 interessiert mich nicht


----------



## m-o-m-o (18. August 2011)

*AW: Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*

Also naja, vielleicht ist ja da zB Risen 2 zu sehen. 

Mir hat die Gamescom vor 2 Jahren auch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## KOF328 (18. August 2011)

Hatten wohl nen netten baendchenverteiler, allesamt 1996 aber 16er baendchen bekommen 

(bahnhofseingang zelt ganz rechts, gegen 8 uhr wo wenige leute da warn  )


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. August 2011)

*AW: Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*

Keine Schule gehabt?


----------



## KOF328 (19. August 2011)

Im ruhrpott sind ferien, naechstes jahr gamescom 16.8-19.8 auch


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. August 2011)

*AW: Altersbändchen - Ausweiskopie ausreichend?*

tja wir hessen haben bisher immer pech gehabt.  ich kann nur heute hin weil ich heute nur 2 stunden hatte 

noch 157 km


----------

